# Nazi Uniform Factory (DE)



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2018)

The History:
So you’ve built a several million strong army of hate, you’re preparing to invade the world, what next? Well you need uniforms don’t you? You cant go into battle without some decent threads. In 1942 this clothing factory along with 1,300 employees was set up in Bernau just outside Berlin 




_“Hans, are we the bad guys?
“No, of course not Klaus, why?”
“It’s just that we’ve got skulls on our uniforms”_
-	Mitchell & Webb

Following the war the Soviets took over and converted the building. I’m not 100% what for (college?) there were bathrooms on every floor, and gymnasiums in every roof. 










A portion of timber roof:





The Explore:
The place is huge, yet again. A measure on Google Earth puts the buildings at over 400m long. Entry is brazen, especially when you have a hire van with six foot lettering down the side… 






Corridor:









Newspapers:



“Sir, I’m going to need a newer desk”



Mural:






Time for a sit down:



Offices?



Clothing left behind:



Thanks for looking:


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2018)

Get a rental car with local plates you said....
No one will know its a rental full of Brit urbexers you said...


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2018)

You got some cracking shots X and that's a novel way of advertising your shoes, too large for me though, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Catweazle64 (Dec 6, 2018)

Excellent photographs and a great effort.

However, is that a tiny bit of 'wee wee' over the stairwell??


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 6, 2018)

Empty but interesting, well photoed.
Yeah the stairwell looks fun lol


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 6, 2018)

Catweazle64 said:


> Excellent photographs and a great effort.
> 
> However, is that a tiny bit of 'wee wee' over the stairwell??



Well spotted! Can you tell I'm not a fan of heights!


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Dec 6, 2018)

Great shots. (i'm not great with heights either  )


----------



## steviefry125 (Dec 6, 2018)

love it dude, apart from the german a team van lol probably thought the english wanted to take it over now when you pulled up lol


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 6, 2018)

What a bizarre looking place but great shots as always mate


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 7, 2018)

steviefry125 said:


> love it dude, apart from the german a team van lol probably thought the english wanted to take it over now when you pulled up lol



I did that skit at the airport: 
Passport Officer: _"Name?"_
Me: _“UrbanX”_
Passport Officer: _“Occupation?”_
Me: _“No, just the weekend” _

I don’t care what the Border Polizei say, it’s still funny.


----------



## steviefry125 (Dec 7, 2018)

lol dont think we even ask them there name when anyone enters the uk lol


----------



## wolfism (Dec 7, 2018)

Bernau does look very stripped but at least you got a nice day for it. Looking at Google Earth before a trip to Berlin, it seems that quite a few buildings have been cleared in the past couple of years?


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 7, 2018)

wolfism said:


> Bernau does look very stripped but at least you got a nice day for it. Looking at Google Earth before a trip to Berlin, it seems that quite a few buildings have been cleared in the past couple of years?



Yep, its pretty much exactly as Google shows it. Buildings to the South cleared (where the sunflower shot is). Otherwise exactly as Google. Only a couple of buildings, but they are huge!


----------



## wolfism (Dec 7, 2018)

Cheers, we gave it a miss in the end, but looks worth it for the scale of the spaces if nothing else.


----------



## John Stroud (Dec 8, 2018)

Probably owned by Hugo Boss who were responsible for the design of most Nazi Uniforms


----------



## steviefry125 (Dec 8, 2018)

John Stroud said:


> Probably owned by Hugo Boss who were responsible for the design of most Nazi Uniforms



and i thought boss had taste,obviously not lol


----------



## Wrench (Dec 10, 2018)

That's excellent
Like this lots and loads of history with it too. 
Nice shots as well.


----------

